# [Solved]Cant install cm10, stuck at cm7.



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Im using milestone 2.

This is cm 10 rom - http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1827801

Im currently on cm 7.1 rom - http://forum.cyanoge...ne-2-cm71-port/

I downloaded and tried both links (froyo and gb of cm 10), but it doesnt seem to work.
when I reboot Im back to my old rom (cm7).

This is what I tried to do:

1) Choose Install zip from sdcard -> Choose zip from sdcard and select downloaded ZIP file.
2) Optionally: install Google Apps the same way
3) Wipe data/factory reset
4) Wipe cache partition
5) Reboot 

Do I miss something?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

You need to wipe data/cache/dalvik, then install the zip, then install Gapps, then reboot.


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

I did what you told but still no success.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you flashing the right zip? There's one for Froyo and one for GB and if you use the wrong one you'll bootloop.

Also, you should format and then mount system before you flash the zip as well since you're going to an ICS Rom.


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yep I tried both ver. to be on the safe side.
I noticed that when I install zip from sd card its really fast and looks like there was no installation at all.

To format I use [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Wipe data/factory reset. [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but how do I mount system? I got only "unmount" option.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Also to install zip from sd card [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I need to "start adb" on the advanced options.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Is it normal?[/background]


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Never seen that happen before. You need to format system first, then mount system will appear as the top option. Maybe it's a bad zip file, because a full Rom flash should take a little bit. Only the Gapps zip should proceed quickly.


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

are you on clockwork recovery 5.0.2.0?


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Im on cwm v5.0.2.4-jordan

and after that it is written:
Warning this is the first recovery v5
which use the TAR format to make backups !

maybe I need to use bootstrap to flash this rom because right now Im using system recovery.


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you! 
I tried to flash with other cwm and it worked!
I flashed from froyo rom to cm10


----------



## gegei (Jan 21, 2013)

Would this firmware work in D2G? supposedly only the clock speed is faster (1.2Ghz)...
I am getting mixed messages from the different blogs as for the fixes of bugs from CM7 (camera, battery, etc). Do you have a definite list of the current bugs?
Finally does the batter last for longer than with the GB firmware? any hands on experience there?
I would appreciate any help related to these topics


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Milestone 2 is very different from both D2 and D2G hardware-wise, and the ROMs are incompatible.


----------

